# Newest Rescue ~ Baby Harlequin



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's our newest little one, who is yet to be named, that came to us all the way from Prince Albert SK, where she was found as a stray (Although you would never know it, she has to be one of the most friendly and social rabbits I have ever seen!). Through a number of people we were able to get her here over the distance of 1,155 km, roughly 12 hours of travelling.




She's extremely sweet and full of binkies, you would never know everything she went through. She came in starved and was brought into a dog rescue, which transferred her to a friend of ours who got her to us.

She shows great promise in agility. She's super active and at one of her fosters, she repeatedly jumped up on a windowsill over 4 feet tall!




We're taking her in to the vet on Thursday to make sure she's healthy and then she goes up for adoption. She will be getting spayed when she is old enough as well, so that is something the new home needs to agree to.

If only we had the space, I would keep this little cutie in a heartbeat!


----------



## whitelop (Jul 30, 2013)

She is so precious, I really hope she finds a good home!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 30, 2013)

How about Angelica for her name? She just seems like a little angel bun & little angel wings helping her along with those high jumps! Or Angel? Also, for the angels watching over her until she could get the help from your rescue! Anyway just a couple of suggestions for this new little sweetheart looking for a new loving bunny home!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh she is so cute! If I were in Canada I would definitely adopt her. She's so pretty! I hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 1, 2013)

Kwyn received a clean bill of health from the vet today! Hurray, so glad she's perfectly healthy (Other then being a little thin still).


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

Kwyn is still somehow up for adoption. I don't think she is going to be as large as we thought since she has really slowed down on growth.

Oh, and she did get spayed!

Hopefully she finds a good home soon! She would be an amazing free roam house rabbit.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 29, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! I hope she finds her forever home soon. (I can't believe she's not adopted yet, either!)

Rue


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 3, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I can't believe that no one adopted her either, she is so pretty!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 4, 2013)

Such a gorgeous bunny--never been able to understand how people can treat animals like they are disposabe.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 20, 2014)

Thought everyone would like to know that Kwyn was adopted out to an awesome couple! They adore her and she currently has free run of their apartment and is completely spoiled. So glad everything worked out so wonderfully for this beautiful girl.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 20, 2014)

Awwww so glad to hear that! She's a cutie


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 21, 2014)

She is gorgeous, love that cute face and those ears. So glad to see she's been adopted, love her claiming her space on the bed lol.


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good for her! I must admit I'm glad she was so far away from me, lol! Too cute.


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh, that is such wonderful news!!!!! I wish Kwyn & her new family a long happy, healthy lifetime together! Thank you for her rescue & care until you found her that loving bunny home! Oh, & thanks so much for the happy update!!!! Always love to hear good bunny news! Oh, I do hope Kwyn's new family will join the RO family to give updates & pix.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 21, 2014)

What a cutie. I'm so glad that she has a forever home!

Vanessa


----------

